# Jillybean by Subcool



## Crazy Horse (Apr 9, 2007)

Has anyone grown or smoked Jillybean before? I ordered some seeds yesterday and have not seen to many reports on it. Sounds delicious and looks delicious. It is a cross between SpaceQueen and OrangeVelvet. Or what sbout SubCool in general.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 10, 2007)

Never heard of them...got a link?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Has anyone grown or smoked Jillybean before? I ordered some seeds yesterday and have not seen to many reports on it. Sounds delicious and looks delicious. It is a cross between SpaceQueen and OrangeVelvet. Or what sbout SubCool in general.


i never heard of that strain before but damn that does sound good is it the spice kind or fruit lol jk lol anyways let me know when u get those seeds so i can watch this grow good luck man peace


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 10, 2007)

My computer skillz aren't up to par, so I don't know how to set a link lol. I juts found SubCool on yahoo, so that is the best I can do BB. They are a little pricey, but I hope they are worth it. "If" they come Sticky, I will do a journal on them. Anyone else?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 10, 2007)

Check out Breedbay. The founder of SubCool is there (I think he is the founder) and his wife Jill? Very knowledgable people there and some killer pictures of some sweet buds.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyone else? Mods?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 13, 2007)

I checked it out...sounds really tastey. But at $90+ no thank's.


----------

